# To Buy Or Not To Buy...



## HMMWV (Sep 15, 2007)

*







This isn't a for sale post but more like questions for those of you selling your practically new Outbacks.

My DH and I have been looking to







purchase a 23KRS, 23RS or 25RSS. This would be our first travel trailer and we were taking out time to try and get the best deal possible as far as price. Anyway, after surfing so much, we have started to wonder







WHY so many people are either getting out of camping OR just plain selling their trailers. Is it because so many of them seem to be financed and the owners are looking to get out from under the payments or is is some other reason that we don't know about?

Do we really want to spend our cash on a travel trailer only to find out that we too want to sell within a year?

Should we rent?

I guess with the economy going downhill, it's going to be harder for us to let go of the cash.

I'm







confused







 *


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

There are many potential reasons for liquidating RVs especially this time of the year. Here's just a few.
-With the mess in mortgage rates some can no longer afford the payments, insurance, storage and maintenance.
-Some purchased trailers with the expectation their TV would be adequate and now cannot afford a new TV.
-Fuel cost
-Some have now decided the RV lifestyle is not for them.
I have noticed the same as you there seems to be an unusually large amount of RVs available with fairly attractive pricing.

Just my two cents


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I kind of feel like many people, especially here, are upgrading and don't want to take a "bath" when trading in. But like fspieg said, many people just don't like the camping "life" after investing in a camper.

Just my thoughts on the subject


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

GOOD question, I have noticed that myself. But I can only speak for us.
We LOVE this camper. We, with growing teenagers, have simply physically outgrown it's capacity. We are a tall family, I'm a lil over 6'3 and my 14 year old daughter is right behind me. My son, although 11, is not a lil kid either. So, we just need a bigger camper, not want, need.
So, I'm selling ours and then buying something else. 
What part of Tn are you?
Mark


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....just my $0.02...........

I think a lot of folks go into an RV purchase with great plans and end up finding it's an expense that can be hard to justify. We've found just the opposite, with our pop-up in 2002, then our Outback travel trailer in 2005, now our 5th wheel, with each purchase we use it more and more. I have a friend with a beach house who advised us with the purchase of a "second home", to look at it as the *first *vacation option and a chance to take more weekend getaway type trips. And thanks to the great folks here at Outbackers.com, we love going to the rallies and getting together with Outbacker friends for weekend trips. It's definitely a big decision, but we're glad we made the leap and have never looked back. From a family perspective, we have great memories and our kids always look forward to the next trip.....and their friends are all asking their parents to go "camping" now.

Good luck with your decision!

Tricia


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just to add my .02 here, I've got mine on the market for several reasons: 1) When I purchased my 31RQS, I intended to homeschool my youngest son and us travel while we did it, but he didn't comply with the homeschooling, and I really don't need that large a trailer for regular trips; 2) my health isn't what it was, and my son's not at home, and set-up/break-down of camp is a lot of work for just one person with that big a rig who has back/leg/neck problems (disabled); 3) have to tow with a diesel, an you know how high that is, right now; 4) either getting out all-together or move to an ultra-light and a smaller/lower truck that's easier to get in/out of, as I've hurt myself several times getting in/out of the truck and a couple times getting in/out the camper; 5) not making payments, but making arrangements to move and not sure I'll be able to have a TT at my home where I'm moving, and I don't want one unless I can keep it at home (if I get an ultra-lite, I can keep it in the garage).








BUT, I have to say, I've enjoyed a 27RSDS and the 31RQS for over 2 yrs. at a cost of less than $10,000(including tax/title/towing accessories), even if I just get wholesale value out of my 31RQS, and I wouldn't take a million dollars for all the friends, experiences and enjoyment my two sons and I have gotten out of it.








All-in-all, it's whatever is best for you and your family. If I had to do it all over again, I would still do it, even though my 1st OB gave me a LOT of headaches (nick-named it the leak machine.....it was made around the time of Katrina, when they were spitting them out too fast to meet contracts). There's nothing like it, if it's what you like to do, and I grew up camping.
Good luck in making the best decision!!
Darlene


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

$.02
Life is to short! The DH a I decided to travel and see the US. The way we chose is by driving and camping. We plan on trading our truck and TT at the end of next to purchase Heavy Duty Truck and 5er. Vacations cost money and it is part of the expense of doing what you want. We are going on a cruise it going to cost $5000 for 10 days you could camp & drive across the US and back for 3-4 weeks and not spend that kind of money. You have to think of it as a hobby and its something that you enjoy.

We hear about so many people that wish they had traveled when they were younger instead waiting till they retired. My parents wanted to see the US by driving and camping, they always camped just around WI so when they retired they started to travel. They made 1 trip out to San Diego and decided driving was to much work for a man of 63. Now they live in WI in the summer and FL in winter. We are not going to make that mistake. We plan on taking a trip every year and camp weekend around here.

Life is full of choices and you can always change your mind.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Of course these facts won't help but then again -- do they ever...

1. last year was a record sales year for the RV industry. It beat out last year -- which was the previous record year -- and that beat out 2005 - which was also a record year ... so more and more folks are getting into it -- not out...

2. Gas prices are only going to get HIGHER. We will NEVER see gas below 2.00 again ... and soon -- we will be all saying that we remember when gas was ONLY 3.00 a gallon. (Just a reminder that less then four years (Apr 2004) ago gas was 0.99 cents here). The OPEC countries have discovered that no matter what they charge us -- we will pay.

3. I own a Boat, a Harley, and an RV -- my wife likes to call them the three Black Holes in the solar system... RV's don't save you money -- they don't make you money -- they don't appreciate -- but man -- the fun times you can have and the memories and friendships along the way are immeasurable (but actually $$$-wise they are)

3a. My brother and I went to Oklahoma City a while back to visit the family. We both left San Antonio at the same time. He drove his BMW at 80 -- he got there in almost 7 hours -- I got there in 11 towing my trailer -- He got 27mpg -- I got 12.3 -- He stayed at the top Hotel in Oklahoma City -- I stayed at the KOA -- His family went out and ate lunch and supper at some really nice places -- we ate at the trailer --

What's the moral to the story -- there is none -- both my brother and I actually spent almost the same amount -- I just preferred driving slower and camping with the family while he preferred driving faster and staying at 4-star hotels -- neither one of us are wrong -- just different lifestyles.... and that's what RV'ing is about ... if you are concerned at all about the money issue -- take my advice -- DON'T GET IT ... RV's are a black hole -- if you start figuring out how much the trip is actually going to cost in gas, campgrounds, etc -- DON'T GET IT....

Oh PS -- My brother did get pulled over for speeding right outside of Dallas - and that's something you can't really do by having an RV dragging being you -- so his not having an RV did cost an additional $127.00 that mine didn't --LOL


----------



## HMMWV (Sep 15, 2007)

*I posted this because I KNEW all of you would have some great responses. Ya'll didn't let me down either.

I never considered the fact that DH would be UNABLE to get a speeding ticket while pulling an Outback.









We had a 48 foot houseboat that we sold over the summer and I nicknamed the twin 454 engines "THE BEASTS". DH was working on it almost constantly and it was no longer any fun. I think in the back of our minds we are wondering if camping will fizzle like boating did.

One of the main reason we started searching for a travel trailer was so that our dogs







could come along. We've traveled without them and decided not to do that again. They are not happy campers (no pun intended) being away from family.

DH and I don't think that we will be saving tons of money with a travel trailer but we also don't expect it to be a black hole.

Thanks for taking the time to share all of your thoughts.







*


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I agree that most on here are looking to upgrade. I've had my 23KRS about 8 months now and I'm already wanting to sell and upgrade. I've thought for the past couple of days of putting the old for sale sign in the window. I've got my eye on a nice little 5'er.







Different reasons for different people but in all, I think the popularity of camping has grown tremendously over the years.

Mike


----------



## HMMWV (Sep 15, 2007)

I think that's another thing we were trying to avoid. When it comes to vehicles we normally keep what we purchase for a while (DH still has a 1973 vehicle that he bought brand new







) . We are trying to make sure that what we purchase is large enough for our needs without having to upgrade in a year or two.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

HMMWV said:


> I think that's another thing we were trying to avoid. When it comes to vehicles we normally keep what we purchase for a while (DH still has a 1973 vehicle that he bought brand new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a plan. Buy what will work for awhile. Every time you upgrade you take a hit on what you are selling.

We too camp partly because we can take our 4 leggeds with us. We also like it because we can be right where we like to be touring without a huge bill.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

I remember 3 years ago talking to my mom about getting a camper. (We camped alot when I was a kid in a pop-up.) She was telling me how it would be an added expense that I really didn't need and I should put the extra money into retirement. Well after about 20 minutes going back and forth, the last thing she said was "You know though, we really did have fun didn't we?." So now I have my 28rsds, my sister has purchased a class C, some good friends who have camped in tents forever are know looking to become Outbackers also, after meeting the likes of Outbackmac & Kyoutback & Mskyoutback. If you look at the financial side of it, it can be alot at times, BUT CAMPING SURE IS FUN!!! It's some of the best memories a family can make.

Mike


----------

